# No blocks offered this morning in Bay Area?



## yoyo (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

Any Flex driver works in Bay Area? I can not see any offers this morning, usually it has more than 10.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did you work already 40 hrs this week?


----------



## yoyo (Aug 25, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did you work already 40 hrs this week?


If the first day of this week is Sunday. Yes, I did 40 hours. I did 2 shifts per day.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

yoyo said:


> If the first day of this week is Sunday. Yes, I did 40 hours. I did 2 shifts per day.


They might not show you blocks til Sunday then


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

yoyo said:


> Yes, I did 40 hours.


You're cut off.

Sign up for a second account with fake personal info and SS#, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> You're cut off.
> 
> Sign up for a second account with fake personal info and SS#, all the cool kids are doing it.


tried doing that (with my mom's info), they would only let me second account into the logistics warehouse instead of Prime Now


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

They cut you off after 40? When is the new week considered to start?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sunday.


----------

